# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Artikel: Zorgverzekeringswet

## Leontien

*Zorgverzekeringswet
Het verzekeringsstelsel is geregeld in de Zorgverzekeringswet. De kernelementen van deze wet zijn:
 een nieuwe standaardverzekering voor iedereen
 burgers kunnen elk jaar van verzekering veranderen
 verzekeraars concurreren om de gunst van de verzekerde
 cliënten en verzekeraars prikkelen aanbieders tot betere kwaliteit
 compensatie voor mensen met lage inkomens
De Zorgverzekeringswet is een mijlpaal in de ontwikkeling van de gezondheidszorg in Nederland. Ruim dertig jaar was tevergeefs geprobeerd het systeem te veranderen. Nu is dat gelukt met: één wettelijk kader, meer keuzes voor cliënten, meer concurrentie en garanties voor betaalbaarheid.

Wisselen van zorgverzekeraar*
Minister Hoogervorst wil het wisselen van zorgverzekeraar per 1 januari 2007 makkelijker maken. Het wetsvoorstel hiervoor ligt bij de Eerste Kamer. De nieuwe regeling houdt in dat een opzegging in december direct per 1 januari 2007 van kracht is. Verzekerden die vóór 1 februari een nieuwe zorgverzekering afsluiten, zijn dan met terugwerkende kracht vanaf 1 januari verzekerd. En krijgen geen boete wegens niet of te laat verzekerd zijn.
Op de website kiesBeter.nl kunt u in detail bekijken wat uw polis dekt en hoe de vergoedingen werken. Hier kunt u ook een selectie maken uit alle zorgverzekeringen op basis van uw wensen.

*Zorgpremie 2007*
De hoogte van de vaste (nominale) zorgpremie wordt elk jaar opnieuw vastgesteld. De zorgverzekeraars bepalen zelf de hoogte van de vaste premie. Het ministerie van VWS stelt een rekenpremie vast. Dat is niet per se de premie die de zorgverzekeraars vragen. Er is ten slotte sprake van concurrentie tussen de zorgverzekeraars.
Naar verwachting maken de zorgverzekeraars hun zorgpremie voor 2007 aan het eind van 2006 bekend.

----------

